# Hello from Hanzghou



## Hangzhou Outdoors (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! Do we have anyone in Hangzhou or the surrounding area?


----------



## sara1988 (Apr 7, 2011)

*hi*

hi i'm sara living in hangzhou.


----------



## mufti (Apr 15, 2011)

sara1988 said:


> hi i'm sara living in hangzhou.


Hello ... what do u do at hang Zhou


----------



## drewkobi (Jul 26, 2012)

*moving there*



sara1988 said:


> hi i'm sara living in hangzhou.


sara! I am freaking out because we are moving to hangzhou with only 3 weeks notice. they provide housing but i have to figure out where to send my 9 your old son to school. I looked at the international school but it seems really expensive. i need to be able to ask someone questions as they come up . if you could do that i would really appreciate it!!! drewkobi at gmail
-Michele


----------



## pengpeng (Aug 8, 2012)

I am in HANGZHOU now, haha


----------



## noel1991 (Mar 10, 2013)

why not try to search on couchsurfing if you want to meet expats there?


----------

